# RM 6 Lager



## zecke80 (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich einen Lagersatz für mein RM 6 herbekomme?
Danke!


----------



## zecke80 (14. Oktober 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2004)

bei jedem Rocky Mountain Händler......  

Anonsten könntest Du noch mit den Lagern bzw. den genauen Bezeichnungen in ein Lagerfachgeschäft gehen und sie dort ordern...

Osti


----------



## brutus (16. Oktober 2004)

The bearing are a SKF 1620 2RS.

Search in the site www.skf.com.


bye.


----------

